# General > Politics >  Poll Card

## Dog-eared

On my Poll Card, it says " You do not need to take this card with you in order to vote . "

It does not mention my bringing any identification.

How do the people at the polling station know it's actually me casting my vote ?

----------


## sids

> On my Poll Card, it says " You do not need to take this card with you in order to vote . "
> 
> It does not mention my bringing any identification.
> 
> How do the people at the polling station know it's actually me casting my vote ?


If someone else turn up later, also claiming to be you, they know something's up.

----------


## fender

You will be asked to confirm your name and address as per legislation.

----------

